

Why Tesla’s purported liability ‘fix’ is technically and legally questionable - probotika
http://robohub.org/why-teslas-purported-liability-fix-is-technically-and-legally-questionable/

======
pseingatl
Unfortunately, the fix was attempted in the U.S. in the 1980's--no fault
insurance--and failed. Why did it fail? Because there was too much money to be
made by lawyers and insurance companies if fault were reintroduced into the
system, and it crept back in. A true no-fault system, like you have with
worker's comp insurance, is the only true solution for the wild American tort
system.

